# Just diagnosed with Type 2



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

I've just been diagnosed with type2. It wasn't the biggest chock as my dad suffers from it too however I thought I would get it in my 60's like my dad and not at 39!
I've been given medformin and took one this morning! I've been sick as a dog all day and had to go home from work because of it! On top of all the normal side effects I've also felt faint and really tired and sleepy! I've called the doctor who said that they wouldn't try other medicine before trying this one for a couple of weeks! As if having to change my whole diet and lifestyle isn't bad enough ( and I'm happy to make the sacrifice if my health benefits from it) but I'm being given a medicine that's stopping me from doing anything! How am I supposed to cope when I work full time and I have a 3 1/2 years old that I need to take care of??
Any of you have experienced this medicine?


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Beran, welcome to the group that nobody wants to join.

Metformin does have a tendency (in some people) to cause tummy & bowel issues, that's why the Dr.'s wean people onto it for a week or so..... For people who still cannot tolerate it then there is an Extended Release version. I have not heard of fatigue & faintness being an issue, though fatigue is more associated with high BG.
What are your BG levels? Do you test your BG levels, most of us (on this forum) advocate self testing as (despite what the medical community think) it's essential that we understand what our bodies reaction is on a taily (or sometimes hourly) basis.


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Beran, welcome to the group that nobody wants to join.
> 
> Metformin does have a tendency (in some people) to cause tummy & bowel issues, that's why the Dr.'s wean people onto it for a week or so..... For people who still cannot tolerate it then there is an Extended Release version. I have not heard of fatigue & faintness being an issue, though fatigue is more associated with high BG.
> What are your BG levels? Do you test your BG levels, most of us (on this forum) advocate self testing as (despite what the medical community think) it's essential that we understand what our bodies reaction is on a taily (or sometimes hourly) basis.


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks Martin!
That's the faintness and tiredness that got me worried as I had read about this stomach upset side effects! On a practical side I don't know how I will be able to work or care for my son if I'm spend my time in the bathroom...
As my dad has had diabetes for 3 years and he's super serious about it, I've been testing my blood glucose for the 2 weeks since I realised there was an issue. I started prior dieting at 15mmol/l now I'm down to 9.5-9.9 before breakie. I've started before dinner also yesterday and I was at 7.8... Do you think that it could be that?


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 9, 2016)

beran said:


> time in the bathroom


I find that it passes, ehem, quite quickly....

Is this tiredness new? Can you pin anything specific to it (eating/not eating/exercise)


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

From experience  how long do you think the tummy side effects last for (days, weeks?)
I've been really tired for a long time but I always put it on my son as he doesn't sleep very well and I've had broken sleep since I was pregnant 4 years ago!
Since I've been on strict diet I've been feeling more tired and lethargic but yesterday it was starting to be better. But the faintness I believe was a direct result from the medicine as it was 2 hours after I took it. I guess I should try to be patient and go through the worse before it gets better!
Thanks for you support


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 9, 2016)

beran said:


> tummy side effects last for (days, weeks?)


I had no problems at first, but this year I started to have "Metformin Days", probably related to the fact that I don't eat until about lunchtime!!!!

It may be worth asking for Extended Release, they don't like to prescribe it as it's somewhat more expensive.

The diet certainly may well be playing a part, many of us have gone low carb (despite what the "experts" tell us we must eat). Personally I find that LCHF gives me all the energy I need & I'm feeling way better following this Way of Eating. Basically I ditched the carbs... no bread, rice, pasta & starchy vegetables... Processed food can also add hidden carbs.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Welcome Sorry to hear this. Did you by any chance take metformin A while before eating ?  as its better to take it with or just after a meal, I believe some people found that cutting down on carbs has helped with the tum upsets. 
I think it would be best to get the tiredness and feeling faint checked out by GP.
I hope your symptoms clear up quickly


----------



## grovesy (Sep 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

I've been eating the same thing for 2weeks ( and I'm happy with it). I've got 2 toasts for breakie with an orange juice, a little bit of boiled potatoes with green beans and carrots and a protein for lunch and tomato cucumber and salad for dinner! It's been working quite ok as my BG has gone down! I feel I still need (want) a bit of carb but reduced right down. 
I'll ask for the slow release medicine if it continues!


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

Ljc said:


> Hi sorry to hear this. Did you by any chance take metformin A while before eating ?  as its better to take it with or just after a meal.


Hello! I waited until the end of my breakie to take it


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Welcome!


Thanks!


----------



## stephknits (Sep 9, 2016)

welcome to the forum!  Looks like you are being very proactive about getting on top of everything.  Most people feel exhausted with high blood sugars, so hopefully that will ease as your bs get lower (although there is no cure for the side effects of looking after a small person!)  I would recommend not having the orange juice at breakfast - that is a very quick acting carb and may contribute to you feeling more tired as your bs rises quickly.  Could you try a bit of protein or fat at breakfast instead?
Hope your stomach settles down quickly, do go back and ask for the slow release form of Metformin if not.


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

stephknits said:


> welcome to the forum!  Looks like you are being very proactive about getting on top of everything.  Most people feel exhausted with high blood sugars, so hopefully that will ease as your bs get lower (although there is no cure for the side effects of looking after a small person!)  I would recommend not having the orange juice at breakfast - that is a very quick acting carb and may contribute to you feeling more tired as your bs rises quickly.  Could you try a bit of protein or fat at breakfast instead?
> Hope your stomach settles down quickly, do go back and ask for the slow release form of Metformin if not.


Thanks a lot for the advice! I've been finding hard not to have juice... I'm reducing every day how much of it I drink! And I'll try the protein also. That's what my dad does and it works for him! Breakie has been the hardest thing to change so far! But I'm on to it!!!


----------



## stephknits (Sep 9, 2016)

I agree, breakfast is hard to change - as a nation we eat a really high carb breakfast. Also, if you are anything like me, I can't be bothered with scrambled egg etc first thing when I have to go to work.  A cooked breakfast takes me a bit of working up to!  I sometimes have full fat greek yogurt with some berries in it.  Some people find porridge is ok (others don't).  If you do have toast, people on here recommend Burgen (soya and linseed) at only 11g of carbs a slice.  Am now feeling hungry...


----------



## Martin Canty (Sep 9, 2016)

beran said:


> Breakie has been the hardest thing to change so far!


One of the things that you will find out is that our Insulin Resistance can change throughout the day, Many T2's do not tolerate carbs for breakfast (hence the suggestion of protein & fat) yet the same meal later in the day may not have such a dramatic effect on BG. D is such a fickle beast!!!!


----------



## Ljc (Sep 9, 2016)

beran said:


> Thanks a lot for the advice! I've been finding hard not to have juice... I'm reducing every day how much of it I drink! And I'll try the protein also. That's what my dad does and it works for him! Breakie has been the hardest thing to change so far! But I'm on to it!!!


How about diluting the juice gradually .
You may find some good ideas on our food carbs and recipes forum 
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

Yes!! I just need to change my habits!! It'll come eventually!!! I'm happy with eggs in the morning (I'm dairy intolerant so yogurts are a no no, and porridge is the same), just need to integrate it in my work routine! I'll looking into the bread you mentioned!!! Thanks!


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> One of the things that you will find out is that our Insulin Resistance can change throughout the day, Many T2's do not tolerate carbs for breakfast (hence the suggestion of protein & fat) yet the same meal later in the day may not have such a dramatic effect on BG. D is such a fickle beast!!!!


I've noticed, that's why I'm eating the same things everyday with slight alterations so I can understand how my body is reacting! That's how I did when I had gestational diabetes and it worked pretty well... Just need a bit of time ...


----------



## beran (Sep 9, 2016)

Ljc said:


> How about diluting the juice gradually .
> You may find some good ideas on our food carbs and recipes forum
> https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/forums/food-carb-queries-recipes.4/


Good idea  I'll have a look ! Thanks!!


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 10, 2016)

@beran 
It sounds like you're doing brilliantly - and your BS levels are coming down ..... even if you are still having a 'reasonable' brekkie. I fully appreciate we are all different, but I still have a bowl of cereals on many mornings, albeit with a few strawbs or blueberries, although some mornings I will have Bacon, Eggs, and even (shock horror) probably a few beans! This works for ME, and look at my stats - so if it is working for you - do it!
I would however echo what the others said in the Orange Juice. I used to drink quite a bit and lived a glass in a morning. I was horrified just how much sugar was in it!
Keep going - sounds like your heading in the right direction!


----------



## beran (Sep 10, 2016)

nomore_Col_Blimp said:


> @beran
> It sounds like you're doing brilliantly - and your BS levels are coming down ..... even if you are still having a 'reasonable' brekkie. I fully appreciate we are all different, but I still have a bowl of cereals on many mornings, albeit with a few strawbs or blueberries, although some mornings I will have Bacon, Eggs, and even (shock horror) probably a few beans! This works for ME, and look at my stats - so if it is working for you - do it!
> I would however echo what the others said in the Orange Juice. I used to drink quite a bit and lived a glass in a morning. I was horrified just how much sugar was in it!
> Keep going - sounds like your heading in the right direction!


Thanks for the encouragements! I reduced my juice intake again this morning ( until I don't have anymore) and this morning fasting I was 9.5 which is my lowest level... I only started 2 weeks ago so I know I'm in the right track! 
I'm just waiting to see how bad will be the side effects of metformin today!


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 10, 2016)

beran said:


> Thanks for the encouragements! I reduced my juice intake again this morning ( until I don't have anymore) and this morning fasting I was 9.5 which is my lowest level... I only started 2 weeks ago so I know I'm in the right track!
> I'm just waiting to see how bad will be the side effects of metformin today!


Hi Beran...sorry to hear about the horrid side effects of your medication  ( if it is that )...I was diagnosed in mid June...and started on metformin ( MF )...had very similar side effects...my appetite just disappeared...down to roughly a third of what I used to eat...believed my tiredness and the odd dizzy spell down to that...didn't know about this forum or the slow release MF at that time...so pressed on with the MF...now I have few side effects apart from the odd MF day Martin mentions above...body seems to have got used to it...overall feeling well...seems from your stats you are doing fine  ( although l am a newbie so still learning )...this forum has proved invaluable...keep at it...despite my initial panic...got myself a little more balanced...good luck...


----------



## beran (Sep 10, 2016)

Yesterday I was really down but all the answers helped me feeling more positive! 
I've got general tiredness that I believe comes from having high BG! But about 2 hours after I've taken the pill I've got a weird feeling like someone is pushing me on my shoulders and make me want to sleep ( I promise I've only taken the MF!) then it disappears during the afternoon!!! Today so far the feeling is there but I'm not feeling faint like yesterday so I guess my body is getting used to it! I've always been super sensitive to medicines so I'm not surprised to have a weird reaction! Now I'm waiting for the second unpleasant side effect after lunch.... Hope it'll get better soon! 
Glad to see from your experience that things settle little by little!!! Good luck to you too


----------



## Radders (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Beran
Is it possible you might be a bit dehydrated with all the tummy upset? That can make you very tired and faint.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello there. I just wanted to mention that fatigue and faintness may also be down to 'false hypos'. That is, your body takes time to get used to lower blood glucose levels.

It took me a month or two to be free of that problem and it even raised it's head infrequently after that. But, it does eventually go away completely.

Andy


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello and welcome from a fellow T2


----------



## beran (Sep 10, 2016)

Radders said:


> Hi Beran
> Is it possible you might be a bit dehydrated with all the tummy upset? That can make you very tired and faint.


I made sure to drink


----------



## beran (Sep 10, 2016)

Ralph-YK said:


> Hello and welcome from a fellow T2


Hello!!! And thank you


----------



## beran (Sep 10, 2016)

Andy HB said:


> Hello there. I just wanted to mention that fatigue and faintness may also be down to 'false hypos'. That is, your body takes time to get used to lower blood glucose levels.
> 
> It took me a month or two to be free of that problem and it even raised it's head infrequently after that. But, it does eventually go away completely.
> 
> Andy


When I felt faint I took my BG and I had 10, do you think that it could still be a false hypo?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 10, 2016)

If I understand false hypos, it's lower than what your body is used to running at.


----------



## beran (Sep 10, 2016)

Good to know! Thanks!!!


----------



## nomore_Col_Blimp (Sep 10, 2016)

beran said:


> Thanks for the encouragements! I reduced my juice intake again this morning ( until I don't have anymore) and this morning fasting I was 9.5 which is my lowest level... I only started 2 weeks ago so I know I'm in the right track!
> I'm just waiting to see how bad will be the side effects of metformin today!


I haven't got the faintest idea what my FBG is, but last time it was checked a couple of months ago it was 5.6 ..... down from the day I was 'badged' when it was 12! - ouch!
I guess I have been very lucky. I have had no effects as my bs levels have reduced ..... other than non of my bloody clothes fit me any more! I do occasionally feel slightly dizzy if I sometimes stand up too quickly ..... a sign of LOW blood pressure - but I  think I can live with that! 
I am desperate to stay off the 'laxative' (and any other form of medication thank you), but an realistic and realise it will be inevitable one day!


----------



## Rachel2802 (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello beran, lm a newbie too, diagnosed in July at readings of 23 and higher.
l also can not tolerate 'drugs' too well so have a stomach liner (Lansoprazole) which makes a world of difference to
the tummy upsets and feeling sick. lm on 2000mg MF a day now (as well as other stuff) maybe ask your GP about it.
l was having false hypo's at anything below 14-15 to begin with and the tiredness really does not help (and can not be helped, lm mum to 7 and 3 are disabled so sleep is a luxury lol) 
As for the juice, l too loved orange juice and anything fizzy, l have since changed to the flavored waters and pepsi max now and again. My let down is toast, so l limit myself to 1 slice of wholemeal for supper when l can not get hold of the lidl protein rolls.
Unfortunately my GP isn't much help at all but everyone here helped me get on the right track and l am doing amazingly well.


----------



## beran (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi Rachel2802! I thought I had it bad with one toddler but 7 children??? Hat off! You must be exhausted!!!
Thanks for the tip for the Lansoprazole! I knew about it in French but didn't know the name of the English equivalent!!! Today I wasn't stuck on the toilet but felt sick all afternoon... I can say it's an improvement from yesterday 
I too like my bread! Until now I just kept my two wholemeal toasts in the morning, but I was advised the burgen soya linseed bread and taste wise it's ok, so I had half a toast tonight and will see how's my reading tomorrow morning!
Have a lovely evening and hopefully I good night of sleep and well done for doing well!!!!


----------



## Rachel2802 (Sep 11, 2016)

l have not tried the Burgen, nowhere near me seems to sell it, or they must sell out before l get there.
My tribe range from 12 -29 so quite grown up (50% of the time!) the youngest is nocturnal but is beginning to sleep more regularly  which is great. 
l only keep my toast for supper as my readings tend to be way low before bed, l really should look for alternatives but its a pain having to eat when not feeling hungry.
l hope the sickness has lessened and your readings were ok


----------



## beran (Sep 12, 2016)

Good morning Rachel!I bought the burgen in sainsburys, they also do alternative pasta range free from and it seems that they are low in sugar. I'll try to do some lasagna and see if it tastes ok!
I'm little one is a very bad sleeper ( like his mum) and 2 weeks of holidays at my parents sleeping in the same bedroom has indulged him! For the past two nights at last he's been sleeping in his own bed only waking up once but going back to sleep straight away!! Thanking the power of stickers! 
Sleep deprivation is horrible and I'm sure it affects the readings!
Yesterday I had little side effects so I'm quiet reassured to go to work this morning and my morning test was 8.8 so definitely on the down!
Have a good day


----------



## Cate1 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Beran

I'm newly diagnosed, 10 days ago, and I've been taking Metformin since then.  I did have a bit of an upset stomach and felt a bit giddy for the first couple of days, but that has now disappeared.  I take mine before breakfast  - which now, due to my new thinking on what I eat is usually an egg white and spinach omlette, with some chopped ham or bacon sometimes, or half an avocado, or porridge made with water and a handful of berries.  After feeling so tired, for so long (years in my case I just avoided going to the doctors until I got so unwell I had to face up to it), in the last few days I feel better than I have done for a long, long time.  I'm older than you, 52, and put my tiredness down to getting older, but now I know that I shouldn't have been feeling that way at all.  I hope that it all works out for you.   By the way, I've cut out juices altogether, just sticking to water now and the odd tea or coffee.


----------



## beran (Sep 12, 2016)

Cate1 said:


> Hi Beran
> 
> I'm newly diagnosed, 10 days ago, and I've been taking Metformin since then.  I did have a bit of an upset stomach and felt a bit giddy for the first couple of days, but that has now disappeared.  I take mine before breakfast  - which now, due to my new thinking on what I eat is usually an egg white and spinach omlette, with some chopped ham or bacon sometimes, or half an avocado, or porridge made with water and a handful of berries.  After feeling so tired, for so long (years in my case I just avoided going to the doctors until I got so unwell I had to face up to it), in the last few days I feel better than I have done for a long, long time.  I'm older than you, 52, and put my tiredness down to getting older, but now I know that I shouldn't have been feeling that way at all.  I hope that it all works out for you.   By the way, I've cut out juices altogether, just sticking to water now and the odd tea or coffee.


Hi Cate1!
Still having upset tummy this afternoon, which is really annoying as I work full time! but you're giving me hope that it will stop eventually!!!
For some reason, I had looked for all possible reasons for being so tired but not for this one, even though my family is prone to Type 2 Diabetes. But I put it on my son not sleeping well. I had gestational diabetes but was only told to test myself a couple of weeks after the birth and as it was normal I didn't expect that it would have gone back...
Ohhhh this juice issue  as I don't eat fruits, I'll see how my body copes with a tiny little bit in the morning to make me happy!
Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Beran. I still have apple juice 2 or 3x a week, but no more than 100m and I dilute it with water. Not as good as the real thing admitedly, but I don't mind it.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Sep 12, 2016)

ml I mean of course


----------

